# Internet kurzeitig down (in regelmäßigen Abständen)



## eXblood (27. März 2004)

Zurzeit spinnt mein Internet irgendwie. Also als erstes mal zu meinem System:
AMD Athlon 64 3200+
3Com Gigabit NIC (Netzwerkkarte onBoard)
mein Motherboard falls noch wichtig:
MSI K8T NEO-FSR

Ich gehe über einen SMC Barricade Broadband Router (R1.94a) ins Net, T-DSL mit Fastpath.
Wenn ich mein Overnet und Azueurs anmach, dann setzt mein Internet jede Stunde für, sagen wir 30 Sekunden, aus. Ich hab hier mal meine Overnet-Statistik:






Naja ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte, früher war das auch nich so :\
Meine Connections sind bei Overnet auf maximal 100 gesetzt, aber sind durchschnittlich eh nur 50-60 (siehe Statsitiken von Overnet) und bei Azureus 5-15 Quellen. Wieviel verträgt denn ein SMC Barricade Router an Verbindungen?

Würd mich auf Antwort freuen, habe nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, was ich noch machen soll


----------



## zinion (30. März 2004)

Ich würde mir erstmal einen Weg überlegen, um festzustellen, ob deine gesamt Verbindung oder nur Overnet aussetzt. Das wäre interessant zu wissen.


----------

